

Write A Business Plan In 10 Seconds - known
http://www.youngentrepreneur.com/blog/2008/02/18/write-a-business-plan-in-10-seconds-entrepreneur-university/

======
ScottWhigham
Faugh - who has 10 seconds to spend on a business plan?

